# Eleaf iStick qc 200w



## Agent X (10/4/17)

Hi, does anyone have this mod, it has a 5000mAH INTERNAL battery(which is kinda split between 3 batteries) i am probably going to buy it. Just checking if any one has one and any thoughts on it, also how it compares to mods , such as the pico 75w or the vaporesso tarot 160w which are around R700.00 to R1000.00.


----------



## Rafique (10/4/17)

I have it and love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Slick (10/4/17)

I have it and love it too,I had a big baby beast tank just sitting so decided to buy this mod and sell as a kit but as soon as I got it I just fell in love with it,its so comfy in my hand,battery lasts forever but thats because I only use it at nights,but overall im very happy with it,and it R620 from @Throat Punch I think it was a steal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Agent X (11/4/17)

Slick said:


> I have it and love it too,I had a big baby beast tank just sitting so decided to buy this mod and sell as a kit but as soon as I got it I just fell in love with it,its so comfy in my hand,battery lasts forever but thats because I only use it at nights,but overall im very happy with it,and it R620 from @Throat Punch I think it was a steal


Thanks @Rafique and @Slick , I've placed an order for one from Vape Club, it was cheapest that had stock at R730.00.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (11/4/17)

Agent X said:


> Thanks @Rafique and @Slick , I've placed an order for one from Vape Club, it was cheapest that had stock at R730.00.



Hey buddy,

Yeah Throat punch was the cheapest around and still is, pitty they out of stock.

Another good point is that the mod is really light

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Agent X (11/4/17)

Rafique said:


> Hey buddy,
> 
> Yeah Throat punch was the cheapest around and still is, pitty they out of stock.
> 
> Another good point is that the mod is really light


Yeah I've watched countless reviews , i see it has quick charge, what do you charge it with? Can you use a samsung quick charger?


----------

